# Erfahrungen mit Geber-Montage am E-Motor



## mokki (27. Oktober 2012)

Moin
Hat jemand seinen Echolot Geber am (Bug) e Motor montiert?

Es gibt dafür ja spezielle Halterungen und ich kann dem durchaus was abgewinnen da man ja z.b den Rumpf nicht mehr beschädigen muss.

Frage mich aber wie sich das auf das sende Signal auswirkt wenn sich der Motor bewegt? Wie verlegt man das Kabel ab Bug Motor der sich ja um sich selbst dreht, um vertuddeln zu vermeiden?

Danke für eure Hilfe
Mokki


----------



## STORM_2012 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Montage am E-Motor*

Also bei einigen echos stört der Stromkreis des e Motors ,Folge flackernde Bilder bzw andere Störungen auf dem Display,vertütern wird sich da nix solange du den Motor nicht um 360 Grad drehen tust....


----------



## mokki (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Montage am E-Motor*

Das tue ich aber manchmal


----------



## STORM_2012 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Montage am E-Motor*

Du kannst natürlich bissen mehr Kabel frei hängen lassen so das du 2-3 Umdrehungen schaffst musst halt für ans zurück drehen denken 

Mit nem saugnapf und Haftcreme beschädigst auch nicht den rumpf und du kannst dann den Motor auch 100 mal drehen


----------



## mokki (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Montage am E-Motor*

Aber dann hab ich Probleme beim slippen und das Kabel ist so hässlich über die Reling


----------



## STORM_2012 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Montage am E-Motor*



mokki schrieb:


> Aber dann hab ich Probleme beim slippen und das Kabel ist so hässlich über die Reling



Ich hab ein Video auf bissclip.tv gesehen da hat er das auf dem Wasser gemacht und dann würde dich das beim slippen nicht stören und fürs Kabel musst mal bei aquarien Zubehör gucken da gibt es auch saugnäpfe
Wo man die Schläuche einklicken kann und das geht mit dem Kabel auch das kannst dann aussen lang legen dann siehst es nicht bis zu der Stelle wo es dann wieder über die Bordwand kommt ansonsten wüsste ich auch nicht wie das sonst noch gehen sollte wir haben das Kabel auch immer an der Reling und stört da ja nicht


----------

